# Photography Books for Beginners!



## CourtneyAK (Jan 20, 2013)

Looking for a few different titles of great books for beginners! Google has way too many opinions on the matter! 
Thanks in advance!
-Courtney


----------



## Heitz (Jan 20, 2013)

I've found Joe McNally's books to be very helpful, inspiring, and fun.  Start with "Sketching Light"


----------



## Heitz (Jan 20, 2013)

Although, perhaps they are not geared towards the total novice...


----------



## TamiAz (Jan 20, 2013)

I liked Bryan Peterson's, Understanding Exposure. I found it helpful when I was learning to shoot in manual mode. You Tube has a lot of photography resources..I enjoyed Mark Wallace from Adorama.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 20, 2013)

Learning To See Creatively by Bryan Peterson 
Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson
The Photographer's Eye by Michael Freeman
Take Your Photography To The Next Level by George Barr 
The Photograph by Harald Mante


----------



## KmH (Jan 20, 2013)

Here are a couple:

Scott Kelby's Digital Photography Boxed Set, Parts 1, 2, 3, and 4
Digital Photography Masterclass
Digital Photography Essentials
Understanding Exposure, 3rd Edition: How to Shoot Great Photographs with Any Camera

Bryan Peterson's Understanding Composition Field Guide: How to See and Photograph Images with Impact
Learning to See Creatively: Design, Color & Composition in Photography (Updated Edition)
Beyond Portraiture: Creative People Photography
The Photographer's Eye: Composition and Design for Better Digital Photos
The Photographer's Mind: Creative Thinking for Better Digital Photos
The Photographer's Vision: Understanding and Appreciating Great Photography

On-Camera Flash Techniques for Digital Wedding and Portrait Photography
Off-Camera Flash Techniques for Digital Photographers

Light Science and Magic. 4th Edition - An Introduction to Photographic Lighting
Light It, Shoot It, Retouch It: Learn Step by Step How to Go from Empty Studio to Finished Image (Voices That Matter)
Photographic Lighting Equipment: A Comprehensive Guide for Digital Photographers
Minimalist Lighting: Professional Techniques for Studio Photography
Minimalist Lighting: Professional Techniques for Location Photography
Posing for Portrait Photography: A Head-to-Toe Guide for Digital Photographers
Doug Box's Guide to Posing for Portrait Photographers


----------



## Derrel (Jan 20, 2013)

John Hedgecoe's various instructional books teach you about lighting, and how to actually "approach" various scenarios, based upon understanding how lighting works, and how cameras and lenses are used to create different types of images. His books are pre-digital, so they are not "recipe books" like so much of the crap written today, which will be outdated rather soon. I think learning the fundamentals of photography is much more important than all of the current obsessing over digital-specific nonsense and worrying about creating a decent image later, in software, by various heroic methods of rescuing rubbish with software manipulations.


----------



## joshua_ (Jan 21, 2013)

I am new and have read some books that I have liked.  Most of them have already been mentioned.

Best book for me so far was Brian Peterson's 'Understanding Exposure' 3rd Edition

Next best for me was David Busch's 'Digital SLR Photography'.

Another book that I learned a lot from was 'Light Science & Magic' by Fil Hunter, Steven Biver, Paul Fuqua

Last for me, that is worth mentioning was the 4 book set by Scott Kelby.  Good information, but I didn't enjoy them as much as the one's I listed above.


----------



## EmmaBproductions (Jan 21, 2013)

Tom Ang photography. Extremely helpful!


----------



## TommyB (Jan 23, 2013)

I found this - Not a book but for anyone wanting a good compact camera or some advice on cameras its quite useful probably not the best technically but with the basics its ok


----------



## shutterbugjen (Jan 25, 2013)

What are you most interested in at this point with your photography? Are you looking to start a business, learn lighting techniques, or just take better photos?

My favorite thing to do is just go to Amazon and type in whatever topic I want a book on and then read the reviews of the best sellers. I have found all of my favorite photography books this way


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 25, 2013)

KmH said:


> Here are a couple:
> 
> Scott Kelby's Digital Photography Boxed Set, Parts 1, 2, 3, and 4
> Digital Photography Masterclass
> ...




and then _after _&#8203;lunch....


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jan 25, 2013)

I read Digital Photography by Scot Kelby (all 4 volumes) as my first photography books and found them to be an excellent read.  I would recommend them for sure.


----------



## LightMatters (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for this great resource list!


----------



## Juga (Jan 29, 2013)

joshua_ said:


> I am new and have read some books that I have liked.  Most of them have already been mentioned.
> 
> Best book for me so far was Brian Peterson's 'Understanding Exposure' 3rd Edition
> 
> ...



Bryan Peterson has a few books on different aspects of photography. As a NOOB myself, I am currently reading Understanding Compostion Field Guide - How to See and Photograph Images with Impact. Amazing book thus far. He also offers online courses at ppsop.com at fairly reasonable prices. Good look.


----------



## TMC (Feb 9, 2013)

I am also looking to get another good book to help me learn lighting mostly but general photography as well.  Keep coming across "Understanding Exposure, by Bryan Peterson".  I feel that I am definitly past the total novice point and have a decent if not great understanding on exposure, as far as the relationship between aperture, shutter speed and ISO goes anyway. So my question is to anyone who has read/owns this book, is it for novice as well as intermediate skill level, or even advanced?  Thanks in advance and sorry if I hijacked the thread, I really hated to start a new one when I felt this was relevant here as well.


----------



## TMC (Feb 9, 2013)

KmH said:


> Here are a couple:
> 
> Scott Kelby's Digital Photography Boxed Set, Parts 1, 2, 3, and 4
> Digital Photography Masterclass
> ...




What on this list would you recommend for intermediate skill level or "everyone" level.  I know the OP asked about beginner but I am sure there are probably a couple books that overlap skill levels.  Just really don't wanna buy another book that is gonna tell me that f/2.8 lets in more light than f/8 ect...


----------



## PropilotBW (Feb 9, 2013)

Scott Kelby's 4 part series_The Digital Photography Book _was very helpful and easy to follow.  Each page has 1 tip.  Tis makes it easy to learn, test out, and go back again for reference.  
_
Understanding Exposure as _well.


----------



## TMC (Feb 9, 2013)

PropilotBW said:


> Scott Kelby's 4 part series_The Digital Photography Book _was very helpful and easy to follow.  Each page has 1 tip.  Tis makes it easy to learn, test out, and go back again for reference.
> _
> Understanding Exposure as _well.



I got Scott Kelby 4 part The Digital Photography this past christmas and it has been very helpful.  I do see alot of the tips here and there throughout the internet but its good to have them all right there in one place. Still reading the last book of the set and thats why I  was looking at Understanding Exposure next but wanted something that would build on what I already learned/know and not repeat the same basic concepts over again.   Thanks for your quick response.


----------



## ChrisCalvin (Feb 9, 2013)

This is the best course and e book I ever tried. - here is the link for e - book check it out yourself* <Link Removed>* You can read some of my posts in my blog for more info as well - *<Link Removed>*  This *<Link Removed>* classes aren&#8217;t only for beginners and they don&#8217;t just supply techniques. They also offer assignments, the company of other photographers and plenty of inspiration. The key to turning enrolment in a photography class into new direction for your photography is choosing the right class and taking an active role in it.
There are all kinds of classes and workshops available for photographers. read more - *<Link Removed>*another posts - *<Link Removed>
*I hope my info will be helpful.

*Not by any chance trying to promote something are you Chris?  Links to useful 'sites are fine.  A link to your own blog/website in your signature is fine.  That was a little overboard!*


----------



## Tanel (Feb 18, 2013)

You should find something useful over here


----------



## Redbiscuit (Feb 18, 2013)

Scott Kelby's books for sure!


----------



## Wyler (Feb 19, 2013)

Look this up on Amazon - "The Photographer's Vision: Understanding and Appreciating Great Photography".
This was one of the first book i read about photography when i began.


----------



## Lisablueeyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Hmmmm not so sure if this newbie bought the right  book. .I'm   new to the world of dslr. Just bought the book "understanding digital photography" Bryan peterson... I hope this one is a good start!


----------



## HerkFE (Feb 21, 2013)

Not a book but I found the Karl Taylor Intro to Photography video pretty helpful. I am about halfway through Understanding Exposure right now.


----------



## Kaltech (Feb 24, 2013)

Speedliters Handbook is fantastic x


----------



## KmH (Feb 24, 2013)

Kaltech said:


> Speedliters Handbook is fantastic x


And is pretty much about using Canon speedlites.


----------



## aponi (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm working my way through understanding exposure right now too. It seems like that's everyone's first suggestion. Peterson's delivery is a tinge annoying at times, bit smart azzy for my taste. He reminds me of those professors I had who thought they were cool. I know the type, I used to be a professor and I thought I was cool. The point is that there is a lot of good information in there. I've kicked around doing one of his classes but I think I'll work my way through some of his other books instead.

agree with the comment that I'm tired of being told that aperature get bigger as the numbers get smaller


----------



## KmH (Feb 26, 2013)

The way fractions work - 1/2 (f/2) is a bigger number and wider open (bigger) aperture, than 1/16 (f/16) is. f = whatever lens focal length you use.


----------



## CoBilly (Feb 26, 2013)

I can suggest the path that I'm taking to learning photography. I am a complete noob at this so I ordered "Canon 60D for Dummies" and "Understanding Exposure" by Bryan Peterson. Now that I have received both books I'm gonna read through "Understanding Exposure" and play along with my shiny new camera! Hope this helps...


----------



## morethanasnapshot (Mar 1, 2013)

You can't beat this online course for $39.  You get access to the 8 week course for a year.  It includes worksheets, videos, and feedback.

Rhode Island Photography Workshops Deal of the Day | Groupon Providence


----------



## shelby16 (Mar 8, 2013)

morethanasnapshot said:


> You can't beat this online course for $39.  You get access to the 8 week course for a year.  It includes worksheets, videos, and feedback.
> 
> Rhode Island Photography Workshops Deal of the Day | Groupon Providence


Have you done it? Is it a good course?


----------



## OfMikeandMen (Mar 13, 2013)

KmH said:


> Here are a couple:
> 
> Scott Kelby's Digital Photography Boxed Set, Parts 1, 2, 3, and 4
> Digital Photography Masterclass
> ...



Is there a particular order you'd recommend reading these?


----------

